# Battlefield 3: Ähnlichkeiten zu Battlefield 2142, Änderungen am Squad-System, Neues zu Granaten



## SebastianThoeing (22. Juni 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3: Ähnlichkeiten zu Battlefield 2142, Änderungen am Squad-System, Neues zu Granaten* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3: Ähnlichkeiten zu Battlefield 2142, Änderungen am Squad-System, Neues zu Granaten


----------



## stockduck (22. Juni 2011)

Das mit dem Squadleader und dem spawnen finde ich als sehr interessanten aspekt. Das erzwingt ganz andere vorgehensweisen. Wobei ich gespannt bin, ob der leader dann nur mehr in der ecke hocken wird und als mobiler spawnpoint dient...


----------



## lorchi (22. Juni 2011)

stockduck schrieb:


> in der ecke hocken wird



 kommt ganz auf die spielweise und teammitglieder an...
ich frag mich was es bringen, mit einer nade in der hand rumzulaufen???  *schneller* ???  oder wie oder wat


----------



## Taikun777 (22. Juni 2011)

Hmm ich tod, Leader tod spawnen am Anfang oder bei einem eingenommenen Punkt tja....die BC2 Lösung ist dynamischer...ich hätte die BC2 Version besser gefunden. So wird der Leader echt nicht so entspannt aufspielen können.

Und mehr latscherei, um das Squad wieder zusammen zu bringen, wenn es den Leader und das halbe Team erwischt hat, wird es auch geben. 

Sehe es schon kommen der Leader wird zum dauer campen verdammt und der Rest wartet mit dem spawnen so lange bis man wieder beim Leader spawnen kann.

Naja was soll man machen warten wir mal ab und schauen es uns an.

Greetz
Taikun


----------



## soldier1990 (22. Juni 2011)

von tag zu tag wird das spiel besser


----------



## Taikun777 (22. Juni 2011)

lorchi schrieb:


> ich frag mich was es bringen, mit einer nade in der hand rumzulaufen???  *schneller* ???  oder wie oder wat



Hoffe das man, wenn man die Granate in der Hand hat den Exposionszeitpunkt beeinflußen kann ( so wie bei RTCW damals) z.b. ne Granate braucht 5 sec bis zur ex, du hälst sie 4 sec gedrückt und wenn du sie dann wirfst geht sie nach einer sec los ! Wäre echt nice z.b. um leute vom dach zusprengen wenn du unten an der hauswand stehst :-[[

Wäre auch realsitischer wenn man den Sicherungsstift der granate zieht und sie dann noch ein paar sec hält ( wie son silvesterböller) und sie dann erst wirft explodiert sie halt näher dran. Recht gefährlich aber in manchen stuationen genau das richtige. No Risk no Fun


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (22. Juni 2011)

Im Grunde wie in BC2, nur dass das Squad nicht andauernt in zwei zweier Teams gesplittet wird. Solange einer von Squad überlebt sind alle kurze Zeit später wieder da ,(zuerst Leader bei dem Überlebenden, dann der Rest beim Leader, sofern der Rest die Gedult hat zu warten bis der Leader spawnt) und das Squad bleibt automatisch zusammen.


----------



## leckmuschel (22. Juni 2011)

Taikun777 schrieb:


> Hoffe das man, wenn man die Granate in der Hand hat den Exposionszeitpunkt beeinflußen kann ( so wie bei RTCW damals) z.b. ne Granate braucht 5 sec bis zur ex, du hälst sie 4 sec gedrückt und wenn du sie dann wirfst geht sie nach einer sec los ! Wäre echt nice z.b. um leute vom dach zusprengen wenn du unten an der hauswand stehst :-[[
> 
> Wäre auch realsitischer wenn man den Sicherungsstift der granate zieht und sie dann noch ein paar sec hält ( wie son silvesterböller) und sie dann erst wirft explodiert sie halt näher dran. Recht gefährlich aber in manchen stuationen genau das richtige. No Risk no Fun


 
besser als so konsolenspiele wo ich sie direkt werfe in unrealistischen winkeln. ala crysis 2 oder homefront.


----------



## Alexey1978 (22. Juni 2011)

Tja das mit dem spawnen ist dann ein Kompromiss des "Nur beim Leader spawnen können" und des "Bei jedem Squadmitglied spawnen können". Ich hoffe mal, es funktioniert halbwegs gut. 
Im schlimmsten Fall muss man dann noch mal die Spawnzeit des Leaders abwarten, sollte dieser 1 Sekunde bevor man selber wieder spawnen wollte, ableben. Ist gar nicht schlecht. Vom Prinzip her sollte es wirklich dazu führen, dass die Leute "enger" beieinander spielen. 

Ganz nebenher verhindert es das nachspawnen von Squadmitgliedern, wenn man als Scharfschütze sich irgendwo eine gute Position gesucht hat. Wie oft ist es mir schon passiert, dass ich als Scharfschütze wo gehockt habe und ein Sanni bei mir mit seinem MG spawnt und wie wild anfängt rumzuballern.  Gute Position dahin, Umzug dringend angeraten. 

Naja und was das mit der Granate angeht, da hat Taikun777 wahrscheinlich recht.  Man wird die Granate mit dem "in die Hand nehmen" wohl scharf machen und noch festhalten können, um sie so zu werfen, das sie möglichst direkt beim Gegner explodiert. Mit etwas Übung kann man so Granaten wesentlich genauer platzieren. Ich vermute das dies durch gedrückt halten der Maustaste ermöglicht wird, wie auch in anderen Spielen, welche diese Funktion haben.


----------



## FajneGry (22. Juni 2011)

Was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe, ist ja der Hammer! Ich habe Battlefield selbst noch nie gespielt, aber dieses Game ist ein Must Have, wenn mann auf Shooter steht!!!!


----------



## Bulle1337 (22. Juni 2011)

Hm...Ich als alter BF Veteran musste irgendwie zähneknirschend den Artikel lesen, denn das war das wunderbare als Leader bei BF2. Bestes Beispiel:

Strike At Karkand, Squad Bravo hat es geschafft die Insel zu erreichen und nimmt Lagerhaus ein. Plötzlich überall Schüsse, der Leader geht als erstes drauf; durchs TS wird gleich geschrien: "Leader down, sofort wiederholen!"...... dabei gehen auch andere drauf aber zuerst kommt immer der Leader den man wiederbelebt.

Was ich damit sagen will ist folgendes. Dadurch das der Leader die einzige Möglichkeit war, tief im Feindesland zu spawnen, war der Leader einfach wichtig. Ich hab oft den Sani auch mal gespielt und ich bin auch über Mauern, Zäune und Horden von Feinden entgegengetreten, nur um den Leader wiederzuholen. Das ist Spannung und Adrenalien pur Leute! Wenn man bei jedem spawnen kann dann ist da keine richtige Spannung drin, keine Ahnung wie ich das erklären soll. Ich habe über 5 Jahre BF2 gezockt und weiß daher wie so manche BF2 Zocker ticken.

Hand zum Gruß
Bulle1337


----------



## spike00 (22. Juni 2011)

Das beim Leader spawnen ist schlecht da die Leute in Publicservern genau NULL im Squad spielen.
Und wenn man mit Freunden spielt bleibt man ja eh zusammen....
Und als Leader will ich auch  nicht die ganze Zeit in Deckung bleiben und campen etc.

Und wie wird der Leader bestimmt? Die meisten Punkte?
Ein Heckenschütze der hinten rum gammelt und Abschüsse hat und daher Punkte kassiert ist dann der Leader?...Während der Rest des Squads noch keine oder weniger Punkte hat aber versucht nach vorne zu kommen.

Oder noch schlimmer der mit dem höchsten Rang....
Hochrangige Spasten gabs bei BC2 genug...wenn die dann Leader sind ....KLASSE!!!

Die sollten auf jeden Fall die Heckenschützenzahl limitieren wenn das halbe Team hinten sitzt nervt das einfach nur noch.

Und man sollte die Spieler irgendwie zwingen auch Bomben zu enschärfen....viele Leute bei BC2 entschärfen nicht mehr und scheißen sich in die Hose..."OH nein...beim Entschärfen könnte ich getötet werden dann ist meine K/D Ratio schlecht und ich muss doch jedem zeigen wie gut ich bin!...heul heul"

Wahh ich haße solche Leute.


----------



## SupaGrowby (22. Juni 2011)

spike00 schrieb:


> Das beim Leader spawnen ist schlecht da die Leute in Publicservern genau NULL im Squad spielen.
> Und wenn man mit Freunden spielt bleibt man ja eh zusammen....
> Und als Leader will ich auch  nicht die ganze Zeit in Deckung bleiben und campen etc.
> 
> ...



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen!


----------



## Maddi20 (22. Juni 2011)

spike00 schrieb:


> Das beim Leader spawnen ist schlecht da die Leute in Publicservern genau NULL im Squad spielen.
> Und wenn man mit Freunden spielt bleibt man ja eh zusammen....
> Und als Leader will ich auch  nicht die ganze Zeit in Deckung bleiben und campen etc.



was hast DU denn bitte erwartet, dass das system nur auf passwort geschützten servern funktioniert? WAS? Dieses system war doch in battlefield schon immer (fast) das gleiche. ich hab sowohl bf2 als auch bc2 sehr oft ohne meine kumpels gezokkt und trotzdem lief die squadarbeit eigendlich IMMER reibungslos und selbst wenn nicht dann ist es immerhin gut um zumindest weiter vorne in der schlacht spawnen zu können und nicht den ganzen weg von der basis aus laufen zu müssen -.-



spike00 schrieb:


> Und wie wird der Leader bestimmt? Die meisten Punkte?
> Ein Heckenschütze der hinten rum gammelt und Abschüsse hat und daher Punkte kassiert ist dann der Leader?...Während der Rest des Squads noch keine oder weniger Punkte hat aber versucht nach vorne zu kommen.
> 
> Oder noch schlimmer der mit dem höchsten Rang....
> Hochrangige Spasten gabs bei BC2 genug...wenn die dann Leader sind ....KLASSE!!!


 
ähm, hast du eigendlich schonmal bf2 oder 2142 gespielt? wohl nicht, denn  sonst müsste dir eigendlich klar sein wie das mit squadsystem abläuft, entweder man  erstellt einen eigenen squad und ist somit automatisch der leader oder  man joint einem bestehenden squad und ist somit nur mitglied. wenn der  squadleader das squad verlässt wird per zufall oder per join reihenfolge  ein neuer bestimmt. das hat rein GAR nichts mit irgendwelchen heckenschützen oder höheren rängen zu tun!



spike00 schrieb:


> Die sollten auf jeden Fall die Heckenschützenzahl limitieren wenn das halbe Team hinten sitzt nervt das einfach nur noch.
> 
> Und man sollte die Spieler irgendwie zwingen auch Bomben zu enschärfen....viele Leute bei BC2 entschärfen nicht mehr und scheißen sich in die Hose..."OH nein...beim Entschärfen könnte ich getötet werden dann ist meine K/D Ratio schlecht und ich muss doch jedem zeigen wie gut ich bin!...heul heul"
> 
> Wahh ich haße solche Leute.



und wie stellst du dir DAS bitte vor? soll für jeden einzelnen verteidiger ein countdown runterlaufen an dessen ende er eliminiert wird wenn er seinen arsch in dieser zeit nicht zur bombe hinbewegt? Es ist einfach nunmal so dass es leute gibt die sich eben lieber zurückziehen und anderen leuten aus dem rücken deckung geben. wenn es halt dann NUR solche leute gibt dann halt eben pech gehabt, meine güte, aber was willst du machen.


----------



## Homeboy25 (22. Juni 2011)

Ist ja alles so weit ganz sinnvoll und in Ordnung, aber das der Scharfschütze die Commander funktion übernehmen soll, ist absolut kontraproduktiv, womit wieder mehr sniper auf die map unterwegs sind!

Warum ist es nicht einfach real das der Squad Leader die Commanderfunktion erhält ???!

Ein Anführer hat doch sowieso die meiste Erfahrung und ist für die Aufgab doch auch gedacht.

Ansonsten macht einfach aus 4 Klassen ein 5 Klassen System und führt einen Commander ein, aber Sniper mit Commanderfunktion ist ABSOLUTER BULLSHIT !

alle die die als sniper nicht zurecht kommen und es nicht mögen, werden nie Commander spielen können bzw. die Funktionen nutzen können!

Da machen die mal ein paar Sachen gut und dann hauen die wieder son mist rein !!

ich glaub das einfach nicht.

Fragt die Community doch einfach vorher, wenn ihr euch nicht sicher seit!


----------



## Lordex (22. Juni 2011)

spike00 schrieb:


> Das beim Leader spawnen ist schlecht da die Leute in Publicservern genau NULL im Squad spielen.
> Und wenn man mit Freunden spielt bleibt man ja eh zusammen....
> Und als Leader will ich auch  nicht die ganze Zeit in Deckung bleiben und campen etc.
> 
> ...



Leute wie du die über diese Spieler rumheulen nerven mittlerweile GENAUSO!!!


----------



## PuRe69 (22. Juni 2011)

Homeboy25 schrieb:


> Ist ja alles so weit ganz sinnvoll und in Ordnung, aber das der Scharfschütze die Commander funktion übernehmen soll, ist absolut kontraproduktiv, womit wieder mehr sniper auf die map unterwegs sind!
> 
> Warum ist es nicht einfach real das der Squad Leader die Commanderfunktion erhält ???!
> 
> ...




wenn du ma nachlesen würdest dann heißts einfach nur dass der Scharfschütze Gegner markieren kann mit einer Drohne ... alles nur halbso wild ...


----------



## IlllIIlllI (22. Juni 2011)

hab mich schon gefragt wann dice wieder scheiße verzapft - wurd ja auch zeit


----------



## Bl4ckburn (22. Juni 2011)

Taikun777 schrieb:


> Hoffe das man, wenn man die Granate in der Hand hat den Exposionszeitpunkt beeinflußen kann ( so wie bei RTCW damals) z.b. ne Granate braucht 5 sec bis zur ex, du hälst sie 4 sec gedrückt und wenn du sie dann wirfst geht sie nach einer sec los ! Wäre echt nice z.b. um leute vom dach zusprengen wenn du unten an der hauswand stehst :-[[
> 
> Wäre auch realsitischer wenn man den Sicherungsstift der granate zieht und sie dann noch ein paar sec hält ( wie son silvesterböller) und sie dann erst wirft explodiert sie halt näher dran. Recht gefährlich aber in manchen stuationen genau das richtige. No Risk no Fun


 
Gibts jetzt schon bei BRINK, da nennt sich das die Granate "Kochen". Find ich gut, Taste halten, abwarten werfen und wenn man es richtig macht, explodiert sie direkt beim Feind.


----------



## Stonemender (22. Juni 2011)

spike00 schrieb:


> Das beim Leader spawnen ist schlecht da die Leute in Publicservern genau NULL im Squad spielen.
> Und wenn man mit Freunden spielt bleibt man ja eh zusammen....
> Und als Leader will ich auch  nicht die ganze Zeit in Deckung bleiben und campen etc.



Im Gegensatz zu Shootern, wo es absolut keine strategische und nur vernachläsigbare taktische Komponenten gibt (Quake, Unreal Tournament, Call of Duty), ist BF ein wenig komplexer. Sowas wie Camper gibt es nicht. Nur Spieler die ihrem Team Rückendeckung geben - und das ist auch gut so. Ein guter Sniper wechselt eh nach jedem Kill die Position, denn spätestens nach dem Kill, weiss ein guter Spieler genau wo der Sniper sitzt und kann ihn problemlos erledigen...



spike00 schrieb:


> Und wie wird der Leader bestimmt? Die meisten Punkte?
> Ein Heckenschütze der hinten rum gammelt und Abschüsse hat und daher Punkte kassiert ist dann der Leader?...Während der Rest des Squads noch keine oder weniger Punkte hat aber versucht nach vorne zu kommen.
> 
> Oder noch schlimmer der mit dem höchsten Rang....
> Hochrangige Spasten gabs bei BC2 genug...wenn die dann Leader sind ....KLASSE!!!



OK, offenbar hast du noch nie BF gespielt 



> Die sollten auf jeden Fall die Heckenschützenzahl limitieren wenn das halbe Team hinten sitzt nervt das einfach nur noch.


Die limitiert sich schon von ganz allein, weil man mit 100% Snipern schlicht nicht gewinnen kann. Insofern: s.o.



> Und man sollte die Spieler irgendwie zwingen auch Bomben zu enschärfen....viele Leute bei BC2 entschärfen nicht mehr und scheißen sich in die Hose..."OH nein...beim Entschärfen könnte ich getötet werden dann ist meine K/D Ratio schlecht und ich muss doch jedem zeigen wie gut ich bin!...heul heul"
> 
> Wahh ich haße solche Leute.


Komisch... und ich habe ein Problem mit Spielern die vergessen, dass es eben ein SPIEL ist, dessen vornehmliches Ziel ist Spass zu haben. Jeder soll spielen, wie er das für richtig hält, solange er es nicht auf Kosten anderer tut (im Sinne von Griefing; wenn du blöd genug bist dem Sniper des gegnerischen Teams 10 mal vors Rohr zu laufen - selber schuld). Wenn du keine Freude an dem Spiel hast, such dir halt ein anderes.

Ich kenne keinen einzigen aktuellen Shooter, in dem man es als Sniper deutlich einfacher hätte, denn als normaler Spieler. Allein, dass man bei BFC die Entfernung mit einberechnen musste und entsprechend über den Kopf des Gegner zielen musste etc, dürfte 90% der Möchtegern-Sniper den Wind aus den Segeln genommen haben^^


----------



## spike00 (22. Juni 2011)

Lordex schrieb:


> Leute wie du die über diese Spieler rumheulen nerven mittlerweile GENAUSO!!!


 
Wenn du nur auf Kills aus bist dann geh COD spieln.


----------



## Bl4ckburn (22. Juni 2011)

Hier haste ne Wurst  .


----------



## He11banan (22. Juni 2011)

Granaten kochen - was für ein schöner Ausdruck!
Was ich noch schön fände wäre irgend eine Art Timer der mir als Squadleader sagt dass  in 10sec voraussichtlich eine Kollege bei mir spawnt. Dann könnte ich mich in Deckung bewegen, bzw darauf achten dass ich nicht gerade in 10sec in die grösste Schiesserei verwickelt bin.


----------



## X3niC (22. Juni 2011)

Homeboy25 schrieb:


> Ist ja alles so weit ganz sinnvoll und in Ordnung, aber das der Scharfschütze die Commander funktion übernehmen soll, ist absolut kontraproduktiv, womit wieder mehr sniper auf die map unterwegs sind!
> 
> Warum ist es nicht einfach real das der Squad Leader die Commanderfunktion erhält ???!
> 
> ...



SITZEN SECHS!!!Text nochmal lesen--> VERSTEHEN dann posten-.-


----------



## Lordex (22. Juni 2011)

spike00 schrieb:


> Wenn du nur auf Kills aus bist dann geh COD spieln.


 Und du solltest ma deine Glaskugel zum TÜV schicken, da is einiges im argen!


----------



## stawacz (22. Juni 2011)

> Ich kenne keinen einzigen aktuellen Shooter, in dem man es als Sniper  deutlich einfacher hätte, denn als normaler Spieler. Allein, dass man  bei BF
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lol also das snipern bei BC2 is mal so noobig,damit schreckt man bestimmt keinen low skiller ab^^


----------



## Voodootec (22. Juni 2011)

Was denn nun. Kann nur der Sniper die Drohne haben oder alle?


----------



## Ray-X (22. Juni 2011)

Warten wir mal ab, wie sie das mit der Drohne implantieren.
Bisher steht nicht mal dran, welcher Sniper, wann und wie dieses Gerät nutzen kann.


----------



## Voodootec (22. Juni 2011)

Voodootec schrieb:


> Was denn nun. Kann nur der Sniper die Drohne haben oder alle?


 
Shit. Hab mich verlesen. Ich nehme alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil.


----------



## Vogel88 (22. Juni 2011)

Die Drohne klingt für mich stark nach ner abgewandelten Version der Motion Mine aus BC2.


----------



## HardCoreStyler (22. Juni 2011)

Ich verstehe so manchen Gedankengang von Euch schon! Aber bleibt mal scheen ruhig! Man wird sehen wie sich das im Spiel umsetzt! EA/Dice schmeissen uns paar Brocken hin und ihr geht glei ab wie sonst was! 

Und andere sollten mal richtig lesen! Also wenn ich den Bericht lese klingt das nicht so das der Sniper Commander wird sondern Commander-Ersatz ist! Steht schon in der Überschrift!


----------



## Mandavar (22. Juni 2011)

"Außerdem gibt es in Battlefield 3 eine Überarbeitung des Squad-Leaders. Während in Battlefield: Bad Company 2 noch jeder Soldat bei jedem Kollegen spawnen konnte, ist dies jetzt nur noch beim Squad-Leader möglich."

Das ist keine Überarbeitung. Das ist genau so wie in BF2. Bad Company ist eine AUSKOPPLUNG die gesondert zu betrachten ist.


----------



## combine (22. Juni 2011)

Vogel88 schrieb:


> Die Drohne klingt für mich stark nach ner abgewandelten Version der Motion Mine aus BC2.


 wird wohl auch das gleiche sein, nur eben mit einem drohnenmodel


----------



## Maddi20 (22. Juni 2011)

Mandavar schrieb:


> "Außerdem gibt es in Battlefield 3 eine Überarbeitung des Squad-Leaders. Während in Battlefield: Bad Company 2 noch jeder Soldat bei jedem Kollegen spawnen konnte, ist dies jetzt nur noch beim Squad-Leader möglich."
> 
> Das ist keine Überarbeitung. Das ist genau so wie in BF2. Bad Company ist eine AUSKOPPLUNG die gesondert zu betrachten ist.


 
mit dem unterschied, dass der squadleader bei seinen mitgliedern spawnen kann, das ging in bf2 nicht. aber ansonsten ist es  gleich, jo.


----------



## spike00 (22. Juni 2011)

Lordex schrieb:


> Und du solltest ma deine Glaskugel zum TÜV schicken, da is einiges im argen!


 Selten dämlicher Kommentar...


----------



## Dancinator (22. Juni 2011)

Also das der Sniper an sich die ähnliche position als commander annimmt finde ich so garnicht schlecht,aber es sollte dennoch wieder ein richtiger commander da sein wie im alten BF2.
Den der Sniper dient ja eher als aufklärer als commander!
Freue mich aber wenn man den sniper ein wenig auf motzt,man hat dann mehr möglich keiten als sniper.Wie läuft es den eigentlich mit Artelerie aus,wird es sowas auch in BF3 geben??
Wäre ja dann nicht schlecht wenn sowas wieder nur der Commander bzw. der Sniper anfordern kann.


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (22. Juni 2011)

Im Grunde find ichs gut wenns gescheit Umgesetz wird.

 Der Squadmix auf BF2 und BC2 hört sich gut an (keiner von dem alles abhängt aber auch kein "es ist eh egal ob meine Squadmates überleben, solange ich leben sind se eh bald wieder da"). Führt dazu, dass der Sqaudlaeder nicht ganz so wichtig ist und, dass das Tempo im Vergleich zu BC2 gemindert wird.

Ob das Waffenverhalten aus 2142 jetz gut oder schlecht ist wird sich zeigen.

Was das mit den Granten soll, wird sich zeigen. Man kann ja auch ne Granate vorher schaf machen, wenn man die Granten Taste gedrückt hält.

Und das die Drohne der Snipers (der offenbar wieder echter Sniper ist, anstatt Aufklärer) einfach den Bewegungs-Melder ersetzt halt ich auch für warscheinlich.


----------



## Nesquick_John (22. Juni 2011)

die sachen mit dem messer und den granaten find ich extrem merkwürdig. ich werf granaten eh immer sofort, wenn ich sie auswähle, und messer nicht mehr iun die hand nehmen zu müssen macht das messern erst richtig flüssig. das is is kosmetik. sonst sind die änderungen eigentlich alle sinnvoll


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (22. Juni 2011)

Dancinator schrieb:


> .Wie läuft es den eigentlich mit Artelerie aus,wird es sowas auch in BF3 geben??
> Wäre ja dann nicht schlecht wenn sowas wieder nur der Commander bzw. der Sniper anfordern kann.



Ich denk der Sniper bekommt wieder sein Mörserschlag


----------



## lobsterboy (22. Juni 2011)

Sniperschwemme und 1000 Drohnen am Himmel. Krieg war noch nie so sexy.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (22. Juni 2011)

Es wird Artilleriefahrzeuge geben, wie in einem Interview erwähnt wurde.


----------



## Lordex (22. Juni 2011)

Sprach der Typ der scheinbar die Astro Maus von 9Live is! Also, merke: Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach ma die Fre...... halten!


----------



## kingcoolstar (22. Juni 2011)

Ich hoffe man werde den Multiplayer Modus vor Cheater schützen, und alles so gestalten das wirklich das Können zählt !! ich hasse Cheater, diese unfähigen Spieler !


----------



## SlimShady51 (22. Juni 2011)

also ich finde die müssen das gut umsetzen aber ansonsten hört sich das ganz gut an. Aber es wurde hier irgendwo auch schon genannt das nicht jeder mit einem sniper spielen kann oder will so aber auf den comander verzichten muss. Ich freue Mich auf das spiel .


----------



## tarnvogL (22. Juni 2011)

Nesquick_John schrieb:


> die sachen mit dem messer und den granaten find ich extrem merkwürdig. ich werf granaten eh immer sofort, wenn ich sie auswähle, und messer nicht mehr iun die hand nehmen zu müssen macht das messern erst richtig flüssig. das is is kosmetik. sonst sind die änderungen eigentlich alle sinnvoll


 
diese schnelltasten machen ganz einfach das Spiel zu einfach/CoD lastig. Siehe Day of Defeat oder von mir aus auch Counter Strike. Es sind mMn bisher die besten Tatkik Shooter -> bei jedem muss man erst Messer und Granaten in die Hand nehmen, da es schlicht und ergreifen *realistischer* ist. Niemand kann so schnell eine Granate schmeißen wie es in CoD und BC2 gezeigt wird. Das ist alles viel zu hektisch. Und das Messer musst du schließlich auch erst einmal rausziehen bevor du es benutzen kannst.

Ich bete das DICE eine Begrenzung für die Sniper Klasse einbauen wird ! Überall Drohnen am Himmel wäre unglaubwürdiger als das, was CoD MW3 bisher von sich gezeigt hat. Und auch ohne Drohnen & anderen Commander Tools so wäre es sinnvoll die Klasse zu begrenzen.



> "Der Squad-Leader hingegen kann bei jedem beliebigen Spieler wieder aufs Schlachtfeld kommen."


Das mit dem Squadleader finde ich gut, solange er auch wirklich nur bei seinen anderen Squadmates joinen kann. Wenn er denn bei allen anderen joinen könnte, werden die Eroberungspunkte wie momentan in BC2 kaum noch genuzt werden


----------



## crea23 (22. Juni 2011)

Die Commander-Funktion war damals in Bf2 eines der coolsten Features. Damals konnte es immer noch einen pro Team geben - kann mir das nicht so wirklich vorstellen, dass jeder Sniper ne Drohne starten kann. Sollen jetzt dauerhaft 10 Drohnen über das Spielfeld flitzen.
Dann bin ich ja nur noch mit dem Abschießen von Drohnen beschäftigt


----------



## Mentor501 (22. Juni 2011)

Alexey1978 schrieb:


> Tja das mit dem spawnen ist dann ein Kompromiss des "Nur beim Leader spawnen können" und des "Bei jedem Squadmitglied spawnen können". Ich hoffe mal, es funktioniert halbwegs gut.
> Im schlimmsten Fall muss man dann noch mal die Spawnzeit des Leaders abwarten, sollte dieser 1 Sekunde bevor man selber wieder spawnen wollte, ableben. Ist gar nicht schlecht. Vom Prinzip her sollte es wirklich dazu führen, dass die Leute "enger" beieinander spielen.
> 
> Ganz nebenher verhindert es das nachspawnen von Squadmitgliedern, wenn man als Scharfschütze sich irgendwo eine gute Position gesucht hat. Wie oft ist es mir schon passiert, dass ich als Scharfschütze wo gehockt habe und ein Sanni bei mir mit seinem MG spawnt und wie wild anfängt rumzuballern.  Gute Position dahin, Umzug dringend angeraten.
> ...



Die Situation mit dem Medic und dem Sanni kenne ich auch, jedesmal wenn sowas passiert muss ich mich ein paar Sekunden später im Grabe umdrehen. 

Das mit dem "Granate festhalten und "aufladen"" fand ich damals auch ganz nett, sehe es heute aber eher als negativ an, zumal es absolut nichts mit der Realität zu tun hat, nur weil man den Stift zieht lässt man schließlich den Hebel nicht los, wenn schon denn schon sollte man dann durch den Druck einer zweiten Taste diesen loslassen können, es sollte aber auf keinen Fall so sein, dass einem die Granate beim langen halten in der Hand exlodieren kann, kein Soldat ist so dämlich vor dem Werfen den Griff um die Sicherung so sehr zu lockern, es sei denn er ist Suizid-gefährdet.


----------



## schokoeis (22. Juni 2011)

Hab ich das richtig verstanden das nur noch Recons Gegner markieren können? Ich bezieh mich hier auf BC2, da kann das jeder mit Q und das is auch gut so. Und warum wird das mit den "Schnelltasten" als tolle Neuerung angepriesen? Hat bei BC2 schonmal jmd. von euch F oder die mittlere Maustaste gedrückt (schnelltasten für Granaten und Messer)? Alles andre find ich extrem umständlich, is wahrscheinlich Gewöhnungssache, hab BF2 nie wirklich gespielt. Mit Realismus zu kommen find ich ein wenig übertrieben, ein Soldat drückt keine Taste um ne Granate zu nehmen sondern nimmt sie aus irgendeiner Tasche, oder er drückt auch nicht ne Maustaste zum schießen sondern den Abzug.
Squadspawn beim Leader (wtf?) find ich auch ned so prall, das System in BC2 is meiner Meinung nach so gut wie es is... jedes Squadmitglied kann bei jedem anderen spawnen. Und irgendwo, egal bei wem, plötzlich zu erscheinen is auch unrealistisch, aber genau deswegen isses ein Spiel, hab keine Lust jedesmal wenn mein SQLeader draufgeht Kilometerweit zu rennen obwohl 2 andere aus dem Squad noch da sind bei den Riesenmaps...

mein Senf


----------



## Maddi20 (22. Juni 2011)

schokoeis schrieb:


> Hab ich das richtig verstanden das nur noch Recons Gegner markieren können? Ich bezieh mich hier auf BC2, da kann das jeder mit Q und das is auch gut so. Und warum wird das mit den "Schnelltasten" als tolle Neuerung angepriesen? Hat bei BC2 schonmal jmd. von euch F oder die mittlere Maustaste gedrückt (schnelltasten für Granaten und Messer)? Alles andre find ich extrem umständlich, is wahrscheinlich Gewöhnungssache, hab BF2 nie wirklich gespielt. Mit Realismus zu kommen find ich ein wenig übertrieben, ein Soldat drückt keine Taste um ne Granate zu nehmen sondern nimmt sie aus irgendeiner Tasche, oder er drückt auch nicht ne Maustaste zum schießen sondern den Abzug.
> Squadspawn beim Leader (wtf?) find ich auch ned so prall, das System in BC2 is meiner Meinung nach so gut wie es is... jedes Squadmitglied kann bei jedem anderen spawnen. Und irgendwo, egal bei wem, plötzlich zu erscheinen is auch unrealistisch, aber genau deswegen isses ein Spiel, hab keine Lust jedesmal wenn mein SQLeader draufgeht Kilometerweit zu rennen obwohl 2 andere aus dem Squad noch da sind bei den Riesenmaps...
> 
> mein Senf



nein, das hast du nicht richtig verstanden, du hast da mal einiges missverstanden, liess den text am besten einfach nochmal langsam und ohne stress durch. 
nirgends steht dass nur recons markieren können es heisst nur dass recons (zusätzlich) mit einer drohne markieren können. das heisst ja nicht automatisch dass man nicht normal einen gegner mit der markier taste markieren kann.
und das mit dem squadleader steht doch auch da, der squad leader kann (und wird ja dann wohl auch höchstwahrscheinlich) bei seinen mitgliedern spawnen, sprich sobald der wieder gespawnt ist kannst du ja sofort wieder bei ihm hinterher einspringen. Es nimmt sich wirklich nicht viel im vergleich zu bc2 blos halt mit dem unterschied dass die squads sich implizit nicht soweit von einander trennen und dadurch automatisch immer irgendwie zusammenbleiben. ich find die idee echt verdammt geil, hättense schon bei früheren teilen so machen solln


----------



## musclecar (23. Juni 2011)

Ich will ja nicht motzen, aber wieso steht im Artikel dauernd in Bad Company 2 war es noch so.... Es geht doch um Battlefield, also sollte doch stehen in Battlefield 2 war es noch so. 
Finde es schade, dass Battlefield 3 scheinbar eine neue Version von Bad Company 2 wird und nicht von Bf2. Den Commander Modus werd ich vermissen.


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (23. Juni 2011)

musclecar schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht motzen, aber wieso steht im Artikel dauernd in Bad Company 2 war es noch so.... Es geht doch um Battlefield, also sollte doch stehen in Battlefield 2 war es noch so.
> Finde es schade, dass Battlefield 3 scheinbar eine neue Version von Bad Company 2 wird und nicht von Bf2. Den Commander Modus werd ich vermissen.


 
Ich vermute, warum immer BC2 als Verglich genommen wird ist:
-es ist der neuste Teil
-der meist Verkaufte => meist Verbreitet Teil
-der einzige Teil, der auf allen drei großen Platformen erschien
-sind sich recht ähnlich (find ich persönlich gut)


Und DICE hat von Anfang an gesagt das sie kein BF2 mit besser Grafik machen, sondern was neues und wie es scheint nehmen sie das beste von beiden und machen was Gutes draus.


----------



## chriz64one (23. Juni 2011)

musclecar schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht motzen, aber wieso steht im Artikel dauernd in Bad Company 2 war es noch so.... Es geht doch um Battlefield, also sollte doch stehen in Battlefield 2 war es noch so.
> Finde es schade, dass Battlefield 3 scheinbar eine neue Version von Bad Company 2 wird und nicht von Bf2. Den Commander Modus werd ich vermissen.


ich schätze mal das liegt daran,dass es in battlefield 2 noch keine steuerbaren drohnen gab,sondern eben erst in bad company 2...
die drohne wird wohl als ersatzwaffe für mörser,c4 etc dienen, wird zunächst nur aufklären können und wenn du recon weiterspielst, kannst du dir nach und nach maschinengwehr oder ein raketetenleitsystem unlocken. scheint ja wohl so zu sein,dass die freischaltbaren features nochmal spezialisiert werden können. mit spezialmuni, mündungsfeuerunterdrücker und halt eben drohen, deren com-station irgendwo im feld aufgebaut und von dort aus gestartet wird...

hätte der redakteur jetzt geschrieben in battlefield 3 wird es steuerbare drohnen geben...WELCH NEUERUNG...hätte sich irgendwer hingstellt und geschrien dass es das ja schon in BC2 gab... 

"ersatz für commander" = vergleich mit BF2
"drohne überall startbar"= vergleich mit BC2

- ich bevorzuge sogar das system des squadleader spawns. dies hat in battlefield2 immer dazu geführt, das die squads auch zusammen agieren. in BC2 gibts so oft diese harten teamunterschiede,die nur aufs teamplay zurückzuführen sind. wenn es pro squad nur einen spawnpoint gibt, überlegen sich manche sannis auch vielleicht mal die leute zu reanimieren die um sie rumliegen anstatt an einem vorbei zu rennen. wobei dann sicherlich wieder viele leute bei ihren leadern spawnen um dann in die pampa zum snipen zu rennen oder irgendwelche camper die squadleaderslots belegen und so die komplette mobilität des teams lamlegen...

...irgend einen haken gibt es immer.

edit: hoffentlich kann man die granaten per tastendruck auch einfach wieder nur auf der stelle fallen lassen...war nützlich auf hausdächern oder um die granate bei verfolgungen hinter ner ecke liegen zu lassen


----------



## uglygames (23. Juni 2011)

"spendieren der Granate eine Schnelltaste "
Ja genial, GRENADE SPAM FTW...ich fasse es nicht wie ... dice ist.

"Dem Scharfschützen kommt darüber hinaus eine Quasi-Funktion als  Commander zu. Er kann eine Drohne aktivieren und Gegner auf der Minimap  markieren. So können die Team-Mitglieder sehen, wo sich die Feinde  aktuell aufhalten"
Auch genial!!111one, dann besteht ein Team bzw. Squad wieder aus 5 Scharfschützen...das nenne ich doch klug.


----------



## Mandavar (23. Juni 2011)

Ich habe so ca. 1500 Stunden in BF2 verbracht. Hier meine Meinung: Die Änderungen sind gar keine. Das Squadsystem war in BF2 genau so. Der Sniper mit seinem Bewegungsmelder ist kein Commander. Das Rückstoßverhalten von BF2142 ist das gleiche wie in BF2.

Einzig der Granatschnellknopf ist praktisch. Ansonsten finde ich die Änderungen die keine sind ganz großartig. Lieber weniger ändern und mehr dazu bringen.


----------



## AWYN (23. Juni 2011)

Mandavar schrieb:


> Ich habe so ca. 1500 Stunden in BF2 verbracht. Hier meine Meinung: Die Änderungen sind gar keine. Das Squadsystem war in BF2 genau so. Der Sniper mit seinem Bewegungsmelder ist kein Commander. Das Rückstoßverhalten von BF2142 ist das gleiche wie in BF2..



Der Squadleader konnte nicht bei anderen spawnen. Der Commander war im Clan-War immer ein Mann weniger. Er war zu wichtig um ihn aus der Deckung zu lassen und völlig überflüssig um die Home-Base zu bewachen. Ein getarnter Sniper mit "Bewegungsmelder" ist da schon eher für geeignet. Hast du BF2142 auch 1500 Stunden gespielt?... Die Waffenphysik war eine ganz andere, eine viel viel bessere! Man konnte sich ja gut an die Plastikwaffen in BF2 gewöhnen, aber wehe man musste nach BF2142 nochmal dieses Spielzeugknarren in die Hand nehmen. Die BF2142 Waffen waren auf den ersten paar Treffern viel präziser, verissen danach aber umgehend. Insgesamt haben sie sich auch viel direkter angefühlt.

Mir gefallen die Änderungen. Alles kluge Entscheidungen. Aber es gab ja mittlerweile nun genug Betas, um jetzt endlich mal alles richtig zu machen


----------



## Mandavar (23. Juni 2011)

AWYN schrieb:


> Der Squadleader konnte nicht bei anderen spawnen. Der Commander war im Clan-War immer ein Mann weniger. Er war zu wichtig um ihn aus der Deckung zu lassen und völlig überflüssig um die Home-Base zu bewachen. Ein getarnter Sniper mit "Bewegungsmelder" ist da schon eher für geeignet. Hast du BF2142 auch 1500 Stunden gespielt?... Die Waffenphysik war eine ganz andere, eine viel viel bessere! Man konnte sich ja gut an die Plastikwaffen in BF2 gewöhnen, aber wehe man musste nach BF2142 nochmal dieses Spielzeugknarren in die Hand nehmen. Die BF2142 Waffen waren auf den ersten paar Treffern viel präziser, verissen danach aber umgehend. Insgesamt haben sie sich auch viel direkter angefühlt.
> 
> Mir gefallen die Änderungen. Alles kluge Entscheidungen. Aber es gab ja mittlerweile nun genug Betas, um jetzt endlich mal alles richtig zu machen


 
Stimmt, der Squadleader konnte nicht bei anderen spawnen. Ich finde es sehr schade, dass es in BF3 keinen Commander geben wird. Ich fand die Funktion großartig. Sie hat die Teams (wenn der Commander gut und die Squadleader folgsam warne) koordiniert und das Teamplay gefördert.

Nein, BF2142 hab ich vieleicht 50 Stunden gespielt. Nicht, weil mir das Gameplay nicht gefallen hat, sondern nur weil ich das Setting nicht so sehr mochte. Bei Shootern mag ich "echte" Szenarien. Allerdings ist mir das Waffenverhalten aus BF2142 nicht so anders in Erinnerung. Naja... ist auch ne Weile her. So wie du es beschreibst, wär es mir sehr recht. Präzise Einzelschüsse und im Dauerfeuer eher ne Gieskanne.

Ob ein getarnter Sniper mit Bewegungsmelder zum bewachen der Homebase nützlicher ist, als ein Commander, der alle Gegner auf der Karte aufdecken kann? Naja... das kommt wohl auf die Einsatzmöglichkeiten des Bewegungsmelders an. Ist er eher lokal oder kann der Sniper ihn über die Karte steuern? 

Ich bin mir zumindest sicher, dass der aufgewertete Sniper den Commander nicht voll ersetzen kann. Dafür gibt es aber ein paar andere Neuerungen, die das ausgleichen können. Sowohl taktisch als auch vom Spaßfaktor her freue ich mich sehr auf die Zerstörung. Die war schon bei BC2 eine treibende Kraft. Wenn die richtig implementiert wird, dann wird das ne Menge Möglichkeiten eröffnen. Auch bin ich sehr gespannt, wie sie die Flugzeuge implementieren. Die waren (zumindest für mich) immer ein kleiner Wermutstropfen in BF2. Einerseits machte es Spaß, sie zu fliegen, andererseits waren sie ein echter Spaßkiller, wenn der Pilot zu gut war und man als Bodentrupp fast nichts gegen sie ausrichten konnte.

Ich freu mich schon sehr auf die closed Beta.


----------



## timo94 (23. Juni 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach sind die Äderungen alle gut und geben auch sehr viel Sinn, finde ich gut von DICE das sie sich was einfallen lassen und nicht wie Infinity Ward/Treyarch seit 4 Jahren den selben Kram bringen. BC2 hat mir schon sehr gut gefallen und mit einem guten Squad bockt es auch einiges mehr als COD, durch die Änderungen wird der Zusammenhalt im Squad nur noch wichtiger und keiner kann mehr ohne den anderen. Dann gibt es hier Gott sei dank kein sinnloses Rumgeballere sondern BF3 wird noch anspruchsvoller als BC2. 

Positiv auch das ich nicht gegen 11 jähriger Amerikaner und Kinder U14 Spielen muss, denn für die ist BF3 dann wesentlich zu kompliziert


----------



## anaconda (23. Juni 2011)

Die Änderungen klingen vielversprechend, vor allem die neuen Einstiegsmöglichkeiten für das Sqadplay. Genau das wurmt mich bei BFBC2, dass das Teamplay durch die Einstiegsmöglichkeit bei jedem Sqadmitglied auf der Map leidet. 
Der neue Modus erinnert mich an BF2142, da hat das Spielen im Squad voll abgerockt.
Warten wirs mal ab, was aus dem Game wird, bis jetzt klingen die Vorankündigungen gut. Mehr macht mir die Hackerszene Kopfweh, da schon jetzt fleissig an den bescheidenen Aimbots programmiert bzw. geworben wird.


----------



## neosix123 (23. Juni 2011)

Die machen das schon....
Aber der Commander Modus ind BF2 war schon geil  !!!
Was ich gut finde, ist dass man nur beim Leader spawnwn kann...Wenn man jedoch einen unfähigen Spadleader hat kommt man auf keinen grünen Zweig...


----------



## sonnywhite (23. Juni 2011)

bei facebook wurde soeben ein eues Pic hochgeladen welces eine andere Waffenanordnung zeigt als oben beschrieben!!! Ja was stimmt denn nun?!?!


----------



## MoBigBOSS (23. Juni 2011)

"Die Drohne kann in Battlefield 3 von jeder Position aus gestartet werden. In Battlefield: Bad Company 2 war das nur an festen Punkten auf der Karte möglich"

1. wie oft wird man die einsetzen können ,
2. kann die drohne auch raketen  bzw mit dem mg feuern, hat sie das in BF 3 überhaupt  ?????  und eine frage noch also ich hoffe ,dass es im multiplayer so ist,dass alle fahrzeuge ,helis und jets auch irgend wann mal munition holen  müssen !@ dice wird es wieder so wie bei bc 2  das alle fahrzeuge unendlich viel munition haben werden ???  meine X BOX crew und ich finden es scheiße dass man mit dem panzer zb. unendlich viele schüsse machen kann !! genau wie mit der drohne , das kleine scheiß ding könnte niemals so viel an balast tragen !!also wenn schon  realistig dann auch begrenzte munition bitte !!!!denn wenn es so sein sollte das fahrzeuge schon wieder unendlich munition in BF 3 haben werden, hat das nichts mit dem wir wollen die zukunft der spiele entwickeln zu tun !! genau der selbe mist wie mit dem um die ecke schießen können ! wurde daran auch schon was gemacht ?? 
"gestern berichteten wir darüber, dass es im Multiplayer-Modus von Battlefield 3 keine Animationen für den Fahrzeug-Ein- und Ausstieg geben wird" 
finde ich auch besser so denn ..... jeder weiß schon drüber bescheid warum weshalb..  ; )
"Außerdem erhalten Granaten eine Doppelfunktion. Diese funktioniert ähnlich wie beim Messer" 
die lösung  mit dem messer ist optimal! das mit den granaten finde ich völlig schwachsinnig!! und sinnlos ,dass sollten die so lassen wie bei BC 2 ! hoffe auch hierzu und nicht nur ich ! das es auch Brand, rauch,giftgas, blent und splitter graten geben wird !!
"Während in Battlefield: Bad Company 2 noch jeder Soldat bei jedem Kollegen spawnen konnte, ist dies jetzt nur noch beim Squad-Leader möglich"
finde ich sehr gut .... sehr schön ! 
was mich persöhnlich aber mehr interessiert ist ! wie sieht es mit dem snipen aus ? ich hoffe das es diesel mal einfach schwerer gemacht wird und nicht so dass es jeder spielen kann der schnelle reflexe hat ,den kondenz streifen nach dem schuss beispiel M95 BC2 !! ist auch schwachsinnig können die sich auch sparen ! und die hauptsache die mich nervt unzwar richtig und nicht nur mich nervt ist , dass in BC 2 jeder sniper im hardcore modus fast immer mit einem treffer KILLT , that sucks 
die sollen das so einstellen  Körpertreffer = schaden  und Kopfschuss= der beliebte ONESHOT ! also wenn dice in zukunft mehr an realistig rankommen möchte sollten die mal an zerplatze schädel beim head shot oder bei granaten, panzern , hochfliegende körperteile zur show stellen und nicht nur im singleplayer  !!! xD also cut und uncut fassungen machen ! blutflecke an den wänden bei beschuss auf gegener, bluttropfen aufm bildschirm bei nahen beschuss auf gegner "Wolfschanze 2" mit dem mg usw.
 beispiel _zb. bei dead space auch von EA, da kann man jeden körperteil abtrennen , und noch andere sachen machen ! und das spiel kam Uncut in deutschland heraus !WTF
OK OK ist ein übel krasses beispiel  aber wenn schon krieg fürn, dann "schön" richtig!!! meine ich damit !!!
 aber naja das ist wieder mal ein anderes thema worüber wir uns streiten können !!


----------



## getier (23. Juni 2011)

die drohen im bc2 war vermutlich eine rq 8 drohne. die hat außer wirklich leichte waffen garkeine getragen. das teil hat eine transport leistung von etwas über 300kg. die rakten in bc2 kamen von einem träger (schiff, fahrzeug, uboot, flugzeug...) deshalb ist es nur realistisch wenn die markieren kann bis nichts mehr steht. so viel dazu.

und was den sniper betrieft. ich nehm mal grob an das sie zb eine rq 11 oder 14 drohne einbaun werden für den sniper. das wäre nur realistisch. und somit hätten sie auch noch optionen für andere sachen. 

AeroVironment RQ-11 – Wikipedia


----------



## demon-chan (23. Juni 2011)

Wieso redet ihr von Raketen? In der Meldung steht, dass der Sniper eine Drohne losschicken kann, durch die die Mitspieler gegnerische Soldaten auf - wahrscheinlich der Minimap - sehen können. Das "markieren" muss also gar nichts mit einem Mörserschlag oder Raketenbeschuss zu tun haben. Ich tippe auf ganz gewöhnliches sichtbarmachen (= markieren) der Gegner. Wie in Battlefield 2142 mit den Infantry sensoren.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (23. Juni 2011)

Lordex schrieb:


> Sprach der Typ der scheinbar die Astro Maus von  9Live is! Also, merke: Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach ma die  Fre...... halten!


 

Ich hoffe du sinnlos flamendes Kind meinst nicht mich. Wenn nicht,  entschuldige ich mich für alles, ausser für den vorangegangenen Satz,  denn so lächerliche Beschimpfungen im Stile von "einfach mal die Fre..  halten!" nach einer normalen und wertungsfreinen News seitens eines  unbescholtenen Users können nur von einem pupertierenden Individuum  stammen. Eine einfache Quote hätte Missverständnisse vermieden, aber da  das zu viel verlangt zu sein scheint, eben die lange Fassung. 
Eine einfache Frage nach meiner Quelle hätte es auch getan, aber ich  denke "einfach mal die Fre.. halten" ist ein adäquater Ersatz...
IN folgenden Video: Battlefield 3 Video Game, E3 2011: Pillars Of Battlefield Interview | Video Clip | Game Trailers & Videos | GameTrailers.com 
wird geäußert, dass es Artilleriefahrzeuge geben wird, da du sogar zu  Faul für ein Quote bist, werde ich es für dich sogar zitieren, da mit du dir die Mühe ersparst es sehen zu müssen:

A lot of the things you saw in there trans(?)to multiplayer, but some  wont. Ähm.. So like the Artillerie piece... There will be  Artillerievehicles in the multiplayer for sure, but äh.. you may not  have the time to do exactly what wo did in the singleplayer  campaign..... usw.

Wenn ich dich also zitieren darf: Wenn man keine Ahnung hat: Einfach mal die Fre... halten


----------



## Blaze122 (24. Juni 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich spiel BF seit Vietnam. Mein Favorit ist und bleibt (Bis auf BF3 natürlich ) BF2. Ich habe ebenso BFBC2 und 1 gespielt. Daher hoffe ich inständig, das Dice sich nicht zu viel an BC2 orientiert, sondern eher ein bisschen mehr an BF2, vorallem was das "Spielgefühl" angeht. Damit meine ich die Bewegung, das "Gefühl" für die Waffe usw. Gerade auch bei den Helis ist es für mich persönlich wichtig, das man keine "Konsolensteuerung" wie in BC2 hat, sonder die volle Steuerungsfreiheit wie in BF2. Ich habe BF2 mehr als 1550 h gespielt, daher weis ich wovon ich und viele andere hier im Forum sprechen.

Was den Commander angeht, so war das Hauptproblem bei BF2, das so gut wie keiner auf den Commander gehört hat, die Squads haben meist ihr eigenes Ding gedreht, der Commander konnte nur nach Gefühl das UAV und die Arty setzen, da -Meist- niemand wirklich mit dem Commander gearbeitet hat. Wenn man dann mal eine Runde hatte, in der es gestimmt hat, hat man zu 99% gewonnen.

Ich warte auf die Beta um mir ein genaueres Bild von den Ideen von Dice zu machen, hoffe aber, das sie (wie oben geschrieben) nicht zu sehr aus ihren jüngsten Spross BC2 mit einbauen. Ich möchte kein neues BF2, aber auch kein BC3 

Und zu diesem ganzen COD vs BF3 Drama: 

Ich lese diese Seite jeden Tag und ich spiele BF und COD (seit dem 1. Teil). Doch COD spiel ich nur, wenn ein paar Jungs aus dem Clan mitmachen, denn alleine ist es mir persönlich zu blöd.

Daher sage ich euch allen, die sich hier wegen den 2 grundverschiedenen Spielen in die Haare kriegen: 

Die COD Fraktion soll MW3 spielen, und Die BF´ler das neue BF. Dann haben die BF´ler Teamspieler und vorallem taktisches spielen, während die COD´ler ihr schnelles und recht einfaches Rumballern haben.

PS: ich beabsichtige mit dem Post weder die COD Spieler noch das Spiel selbst anzugreifen noch in irgend einer weise runterzumachen. Aber nach den bisherigen Entwicklungen bei COD, spring ich vom ZUG ab und Spiel nur noch BF... 

Grüße an Alle

mfg Blaze


----------



## IJOJOI (26. Juni 2011)

Blaze122 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich spiel BF seit Vietnam. Mein Favorit ist und bleibt (Bis auf BF3 natürlich ) BF2. Ich habe ebenso BFBC2 und 1 gespielt. Daher hoffe ich inständig, das Dice sich nicht zu viel an BC2 orientiert, sondern eher ein bisschen mehr an BF2, vorallem was das "Spielgefühl" angeht. Damit meine ich die Bewegung, das "Gefühl" für die Waffe usw. Gerade auch bei den Helis ist es für mich persönlich wichtig, das man keine "Konsolensteuerung" wie in BC2 hat, sonder die volle Steuerungsfreiheit wie in BF2. Ich habe BF2 mehr als 1550 h gespielt, daher weis ich wovon ich und viele andere hier im Forum sprechen.
> 
> ...


 



1. Echt gutes Komment....
2. Habe inzwischen auch schon 1600 stunden BC2 gespielt... 
3. Finde alles was du sagt total richtig...
4. CoD wird mir ebenfalls alleine zu langweilig
5 Weiß mann schon, ob es wieder ein extra für Veteranen gibt?
6 Ahhh die Beta... Dank MOH, dass ich eigentlich gar nicht soo schlecht finde vill noch in den Ferien....


----------

